
How to break the most popular cryptocurrency hardware wallets - panarky
https://wallet.fail/
======
asymmetric
Kind of useless until the talk is uploaded, unfortunately.

~~~
zwirbl
There is a stream dump available already
[https://streaming.media.ccc.de/35c3/relive/9563](https://streaming.media.ccc.de/35c3/relive/9563)

~~~
gammateam
nice thanks! I'm getting 10 megabytes per second downloading that

------
panarky
35c3 talk available here:

[https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9563-wallet_fail](https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9563-wallet_fail)

